# Canoe Deer hunting



## Kelly Johnson

Can I shoot a deer from a canoe on public land?


----------



## GVSUKUSH

Float Hunting (straight from the DNR website) 

Hunting and trapping are exclusive rights of landowners bordering the waterway and their invited guests. Float hunters need permission to enter lands protected by the recreational trespass law. *You may float hunt public lands open to hunting.*


We had a gentleman come in here today asking about float hunting a river in the township for ducks, that was bordered by township property on either side. The way I read it, he would have to get written permission to hunt that stretch of water from the Township.


----------



## Pointerguy

On public land. I have done this myself.


----------



## Bellyup

It is highly illegle and not ethical to shoot, trap, kill, harras, or even speak to a deew. 

For deer, you may shoot them from a boat that is floating legally. Means you dam well better have permission to hunt that stretch of river from both sides if you kill one. One little rule sometimes overlooked is the fact that it is not legal to shoot a deer while it is in the water. It must be on dry land.


----------



## wally-eye

Bellyup said:


> It is highly illegle and not ethical to shoot, trap, kill, harras, or even speak to a deew.
> 
> For deer, you may shoot them from a boat that is floating legally. Means you dam well better have permission to hunt that stretch of river from both sides if you kill one. One little rule sometimes overlooked is the fact that it is not legal to shoot a deer while it is in the water. It must be on dry land.




Totally agree with you up to the point of not shooting deer in water....WRONG.....it is only illegal to shoot SWIMMING deer.....a deer standing in water say 6 inches deep is perfectly legal.............that law has been tested several times.


----------



## Scott K

Be careful. Personally, I'd be afraid the recoil would capsize me and I've heard the rivers can be cold this time of year.


----------



## dongiese

the question is what about a motor?

from what i understand the boat/canoe can't have a motor. or is it not to be moving by motor during shot?


----------



## wally-eye

dongiese said:


> the question is what about a motor?
> 
> from what i understand the boat/canoe can't have a motor. or is it not to be moving by motor during shot?





Legal as long as the boat/canoe/kayak etc. has all forward motion from a motor stopped prior to the shot.........

Used to float the Big Man. for deer hunting a lot..........fed. land on both sides........surprising how many deer are actually laying down right next to the water and looking back up the hill and not looking at the river....sneak right up on a lot of them that way...


----------



## boehr

Kelly Johnson said:


> Can I shoot a deew from a canoe on public land?


Yes


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Thank you gents.


----------



## Quack Addict

Be careful shooting, especially at angles approaching perpendicular to the axis of the canoe. Recoil from a duck load rocks my 15' canoe pretty well with 2 people sitting... and a slug or OOB packs a bit more punch than a duck load on the shooter's end.


----------



## filletandrelease

yah, be careful.


----------



## Rupestris

boehr said:


> Yes


Thanks Boehr.

A couple have posted regarding rivers. What about lakes that have public access and sections that border state hunting land? Lakes without public access? 

Chris


----------



## boehr

Rupestris said:


> Thanks Boehr.
> 
> A couple have posted regarding rivers. What about lakes that have public access and sections that border state hunting land? Lakes without public access?
> 
> Chris


As far as hunting from a canoe in lakes it is the same. Riparian rights must be followed so a public access only allows hunting on that portion of the pie is the public entity allows, for example a township public access site the township would have to allow hunting. Of course safety zones apply. If there is no public access then I would say no, can't hunt it without permission from the riparian owners where you are hunting. Bottome line, same as rivers.


----------

